
Why President of Brazil's Comments Matter - egusa
https://latinamericareports.com/what-bolsonaro-says-matters/2906/
======
plink
What’s the solution to so many world governments now being led by totalitarian
intellectual degenerates, especially since it increasingly negatively affects
the whole of humanity? Are we waiting for a vague, benevolent singularity to
conquer us stupids? Or are we humans becoming the yeast cells in the brew of
our own demise? I seriously posit this for intelligent answers as I’m stumped.

